# Where to purchase micro speakers for RV?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a HTS in my RV but the speakers are too large and sometime cause headaches. Sony has a Bravira DAV-IS10 system that has the speaker size I would like (about the size of a golf ball) I would buy the new system but the amplifier is to big for the available space. Where can I get small speakers?
Thanks, Steve


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Where to purchase micro speakers?*

Are you looking to make them or buy something off the shelf? It sounds like the latter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Where to purchase micro speakers?*

Buy them off the shelf.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Where to purchase micro speakers?*

1) This should really be in the Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers section then, not DIY. You'll likely get more answers there. Some moderator should move it over. Oh wait, I might be able to do that.

2) Assuming you are looking just for micro speakers there are many good systems out there as this has been popular at least since Bose marketed their micro-cubes forever ago. I'm not super excited about Bose but I've heard good things about Orbaudio, Hsu, SVSound, Axiom, AV123, HTD, . . . Most of these excellent brands have link buttons above - go to those first. Perhaps with more information about the size and budget limitations you have better answers can be given.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Moved from DIY speakers to Home Audio Speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have heard good things about Orb audio as they are small but still sound good. The golf ball sized speakers you are referring to will not be very good at all and you wont get any decent volume out of something that small.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Those Sony's sound horrible. Stay away. Good suggestions, but if you don't need 5.1, consider self-powered like the Audio Engine A2 (No amp, just connect your DVD player. Maybe a pic of your setup (available space) would help. Do you have room for a subwoofer?


----------

